# 55g tanganyika community tank



## Gatorfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello everyone!!! 

Just finished cycling my 55g tank and want to set up a tanganyika community.

Tank size 48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21
































Any advice would be great. I want to base the tank around either black or white calvus


----------



## Gatorfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

Not sure why pics are sideways and upside down put click on pic to see


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Calvus, shellies and cyprochromis are a classic combo.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

Shellies I do want. I have the shells just need to clean them. I was thinking of placing them in the open sand area and close to small rock pile


----------



## Gatorfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

Would there be room for a pair of j. marlieri or j. transcripts?


----------



## Gatorfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

Two of our local family on pet stores carry juvenile julies and Calvus is why I ask


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add them but you could swap them for the calvus or shellies.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

Ok thx. If I did my homework right the idea would be 5 or 6 of each except for the cyps bc they are school fish. And as the calvus and shellies or julies grow and pair off remove or rehome the extras?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shellies like multifasciatus colonize, so buy 6 and they will multiply. Twelve cyps. Six calvus and remove extras when a pair forms. Compliments on the studies.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Tank looks nice. How's the stocking coming along?


----------

